# Deer/Game Cam's



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to know what kind of game cam everybody has or has had. Here is my inventory: What does every one think of their. Likes dislikes, etc..... I havent updated my site: Hocking County Whitetails in a while. It is still the basic shell that it was in Dec, when I created it. I am thinking of setting up a "Friends" section. If anyone would like for me to post their pics, please send me an email or call me, or PM me. It's a neat way for other people to see what you have!

*4 Stealth Cams*- (1 got stolen)

*1 Moultrie Game Watcher*

*2 Moutrie Game Cam II's* (sold 1, 1 new one on the way)

*1 Buckshot 35*


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

are you selling these camera's? If so how much for the stealth.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I did end up selling a couple, hated doing it.

Anyways, dollar for dollar, you cant beat Wallmarts Stealth Cams, last year they sold them for $59.88. I have seen better, but you cant go wrong w/ that price! I paid $100 for a couple of my stealth cams.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Have you had success with your stealth cams? I bought one last year had nothing but problems with it. What do you guys think of that new digital scouting camera at Dick's for $100. I think its only 0.7 mega pixels, but for $100 who cares. I am a lil sceptical after having so much trouble with the last one I bought, but I have seen some nice game cam pics on this sight and wouldn't mine trying another one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

go to my site: www.hockingcountywhitetails.com The majority of those pics were taken w/ Stealh Cams. I'm going to create a new thread, we'll discuss some problems that I've seen & have had.


----------

